# 1000 Lumen LED Light Bulbs - Where?



## xvs (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm looking for LED light bulbs strong enough to use instead of normal incandescents. 

Some of these applications will be with dimmers. 

I have already tried "dimmable" compact fluorescents with little success -- at low settings, they flicker and burn out almost immediately, but LEDs have no such issues, so I'm hoping there are some usable bulb/arrays.

I do not want a spotlight, but need something with an even throw at least in 180 degrees. 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Trashman (Jul 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, there aren't any LED light bulbs on the market that can illuminate as well as an incandescent bulb. The current LED "replacement" light bulbs are more of a novelty than a replacement.


----------



## Melchior (Jul 5, 2006)

*Actually...*

I believe the ONLY LED lights superior ATM to Flourescent are small Reflector types, and those 50 LED work/task lights.

It would be nice to see a PAR38 with a bunch of High-power Luxeons or similar, but the cost alone would be VERY high. (think $100+ dollars)

LEDs have far to go in general purpose lighting.

Multi-Luxeon strips are still unbelievably expensive and barely more efficient than Incan.

But small reflector types and arrays are becoming more popular. 
http://www.enluxled.com/
http://www.neopac-lighting.com/
http://www.svision.com

Expect to break the bank before you get what you want.


----------



## Apocalypse (Jul 31, 2006)

one method you could use is 'lensing' a group of luxeons to create the light output you desire, setting up a series of mirrors inside a projector encasing and having a projector lens distribute the light output could be a possibility,

but im somewhat of a newbie to it all myself,


----------



## Changchung (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you mean maybe 700 Lumen???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=007&item=170014897964&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Melchior (Aug 3, 2006)

I've seen the 10W Osram modules and those new Citizen ones as well.

That 'random-ebay' ones DOES look different than all the othr types.

Its a Edison Opto:

http://www.edison-opto.com.tw/product_lighting_detail4.asp?cno=8


Dam I'm good. :rock:

Things are getting Bright in the LED world indeed. Perhaps a LED can very seen replace the venerable Incan.'s we all ':sick2:love'.


----------



## kevinm (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone tried their LED's (Edison-opto) before? Or know about non-eBay (maybe groupbuy) pricing?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## JLumens (Jun 23, 2008)

ssc p7 bin c 900 lumens (best) 24 $ at deal extrem free shiping i got one heat sink to small got a power controler for it 4$ hope this helps.http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.917
you can see it in a 10$ dorcy at/http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1347900/worlds_brightest_led_flashlight/:thumbsup:


----------



## eprom (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.creelighting.com/products.htm

wish it helps,


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 23, 2008)

xvs said:


> I'm looking for LED light bulbs strong enough to use instead of normal incandescents.
> *Some of these applications will be with dimmers.*



From
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/menutop.htm


ledmuseum said:


> ****VERY IMPORTANT!!!**** DO NOT under any circumstances use this bulb in a fixture equipped with a dimmer switch, whether the dimmer is in the fixture itself or on the wall controlling that fixture. The bulb will overheat and fail if this is done. You don't want rats or rattlesnake eggs...I mean...you don't want *an unwanted fire.*
> 
> The caution regarding using a dimmer is pretty much generic for any LED product powered by 110-130 volts AC; not just this bulb. Using this or any other 110-130 volts (or for that matter, 220-240 volts for viewers outside North America) AC LED product can result in overheating, failure, and possible fire because the AC waveform is altered by the circuitry in the dimmer, and AC line-powered LED products not using a step-down transformer tend to not do well with the altered AC waveform.



I think there are LED bulbs with built in dimmers - you get a remote control with them. But you cannot use dimmers external to the bulb.


----------



## rain5539 (Jul 20, 2008)

Presently there are such How power LED screen that can be very bright as 10W, 20W 

LED Light now for home and office lighting is no problem now 

But for dimmer, i am not sure. I do not see dimmer LED light untill now. see this 

www.elecosn-led-display-screen.com


----------

